# Sargodha Medical College



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

is any1 4m here going 2 Sargodha medical college..or is already studying dere..? i need to know about hostels over there..or private accomodationn


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey anum raja make this is pakistan medical schools i gave u an example that if u wana make here matashriz i think wd transfer thz there


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

moved to Pakistan forum.


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

lol -.- can you plz delete the other thread i made with the same name!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

so here u wd find some well anum dnt leave ur seat


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

ive seen it myself, although im not going. the hostel is great, the best ive seen in a government medical college. honestly, it looks better than the ones the government colleges in lahore. the campus is great, big green lawns. the building is new and clean and theyre actually in the process of making a new, bigger campus a little out of town. the only downside is that its in sargodha and theres nothing to do over there. ask someone where q mart is. haha i was thinking that if i end up in sargodha medical, atleast theres one place ill be able to buy my junk food and thats it. and they had a pizza place/fried chicken store open in the last year or so, so thats good news. you cant really go there to hang out cause its not that kind of place but atleast you can get some good food. 

long story short - campus is great but city is dull. lahore is close by though, so thats a big plus. and there will be more foreign students there than any other campus so dont worry, youll have support. where are you coming from?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info!! it realli helped...& im coming from canada..how abt you? you'll be attending sargodha med clg too rite


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey did u receive any kind of document from HEC that you have been accepted just wondering?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

no i didnt...lol


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

anumraja...... dont go to sargodha ....its a good colllege but seriously u will be very bored...... my best advice is try to get in somewhere else...... sargodha is a small city....... if u have ever lived in paki ar are used to the lifestyle then it should be no problem...... but heyyy u commin frm missisauga ..... i;ve been there b4 its close to toronto right..... theres a bunch of desi's there right..... lot of sardars though hahah

when do classes start in sargodha


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

yes indeed more than ALOT of sardars wandering around eeverywhere especially near my house he ha :| . & yeah i heard its a small city but o well =( ive applied in fauji foundation but their lists will be out in november whereas classes in sargodha strt on november 3rd !! which clg r u goin into?


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

dude i m tryng to get in somewhere in punjab .. i got into sindh........#sad


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah anum he is right you are not gonna like sargodha but if you have no other choice than go to sargodha.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

on top of that sargodha medical college is new...like 2 years old and i heard the satff is not full time but not sure if its true because i heard from some1.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

sarghdo is really good colg wt was ur marks anumraja?


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello,
Sargodha Medical college is not on US approved medical Colleges's list. so it is not ECFMG approved. Those who got in please make sure about this because I checked on IMED website and its name is not there. same about islamabad medical and dental college and sharif medical college.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

go to this website recognized institutions..... it is written there that sharif medical college is approved


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

That list is only for Pakistan but not international. There is a list for US Approved school checkthere on IMED's website......


----------

